# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Staff Patatinash !Na Keni Acaru tu bo baned kot mkot

## R3nato

(23:15:31) -ChanServ- [#shqiperia] !¡!¡!¡ Mire se vini tek  #Shqiperia !! Per cdo paqartesi apo problem qe keni, kontaktoni tek  #Ndihme ! Na vizitoni gjithashtu tek Www.ForumiShqiptar.Com ose tek Www.Albasoul.Com Nqs Keni Probleme Me Java Provoni Ne: http://www.albasoul.net/webchat/ !¡!¡!¡
(23:15:36) * Banditos slaps Renato YoO HoO 
(23:15:37) <fit_male_> nite pipla
(23:15:42) * Adela_ (Albasoul@jon.2r0.9sm3v1.IP) Quit (Ping timeout: 61 seconds)
(23:15:42) * Renato Slaps Banditos Around A Bit With A Large Trout!!
(23:15:55) <Banditos> renato  ku je mer legjend
(23:15:58) <@MaTeuS> Ban renato  :perqeshje: 
(23:16:02) * Pergjumesh ben poÃ§a me cÃ®cmakiz
(23:16:11) * PRINCI slaps Adela around a bit with a large fishbot
(23:16:13) <Albmaster> www.shqiponjat.com
(23:16:14) <Banditos> renato mthan ke ble nendetse
(23:16:16) * modeste_nkulm hey ppl
(23:16:18) <Renato> lol
(23:16:22) <Renato> po mer
(23:16:22) <Renato> :P 
(23:16:24) <fit_male_> sa debile
(23:16:25) <Banditos> e shef  grat e huja duke u la
(23:16:29) <Banditos> ne liqen
(23:16:31) <Banditos> ahahahahahaha
(23:16:34) <Renato> :P
(23:16:37) <Renato> gagagaaggagaga
(23:16:47) * I_Sh3mtut (Cocaine@c1g.4v6.94jr2e.IP) Quit (Dalje: Mirupafshim Albasoul....!)
(23:16:51) <fit_male_> sa debile
(23:16:54) <Renato> MaTeuS ca ke mer koker K atunari  :ngerdheshje:  
(23:17:05) <Banditos> renato e ka me qef
(23:17:09) <Banditos> aopin
(23:17:17) <Renato> po pra e shof 
(23:17:18) <Banditos> i ka von kunja shkrepse  syve
(23:17:18) * Shqiperia sets mode: +b *!*@AC.MiLaN
(23:17:19) <@MaTeuS> Hagahahag ec kenej ec
(23:17:21) <Renato> amon re cerr
#shqiperia Cannot send to channel (you're banned)
(23:17:21) <Banditos> hahahahhahahaa
(23:17:36) -HostServ- Your vhost of AC.MiLaN is now deactivated.
(23:17:39) <Renato> nforum ankes
(23:17:44) <Pergjumesh> Ismail_qemali
(23:17:44) * Shqiperia sets mode: +b *!*@fev.gds.03k3o9.IP
(23:17:45) <Renato> e keni ai qe boni ban 
#shqiperia Cannot send to channel (you're banned)
(23:17:47) * MaTeuS sets mode: -b *!*@AC.MiLaN
(23:17:56) <Banditos> mateus
(23:18:00) <Banditos> hiqja banin ore
(23:18:04) <Banditos> bajgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
(23:18:06) <Banditos> hahahahahahhaa
(23:18:09) <Voyage> !seen *!*@seu.eoa.s33dtv.IP
(23:18:19) <@MaTeuS> Skam ven gje un ban
(23:18:22) <Banditos> Voyage  po pret  grun
(23:18:22) * Epidamus (full@bf4.6u1.hdo047.IP) has joined #shqiperia
(23:18:25) <Banditos> ne chat
(23:18:27) <Banditos> hahahahahahaha
(23:18:29) <Voyage> grun tate
(23:18:30) <Voyage> Banditos: 
(23:18:31) <Voyage>  :ngerdheshje: 
(23:18:34) <Banditos> mos
(23:18:37) * sonja (Albasoul@4j2.b9s.455412.IP) Quit (Dalje: Mirupafshim Albasoul....!)
(23:18:38) * shota_trupin_sipeshk (551e38fd@4hg.6j3.9e1kf3.IP) has joined #shqiperia
(23:18:39) * Shqiperia sets mode: -b *!*@fev.gds.03k3o9.IP
(23:18:47) <Renato> ska gjo ankes do boj ne une 
(23:18:52) * Edissi_Ch (Edissi_Ch@8m3.2cf.pf9tma.IP) has joined #shqiperia
(23:18:59) * openminded-35 (no_stress@dch.ip0.9ibiav.IP) has joined #shqiperia
(23:19:07) <ismail_qemali> bani ishte nga mua 
(23:19:09) <ismail_qemali> ik bej ankes
(23:19:16) <ismail_qemali> ske me ltp pastaj 
(23:19:18) <ismail_qemali> ta dish 
(23:19:20) <Renato> pse ben ban pa arsye

Kjo eshte puna e shkelqyer e founderave te nderuar qe zgjedhin aop/sop !!!

----------


## R3nato

Founderi-t si pelqeka kur ka ne faj stafin e ti ose Staf Patatinash  :buzeqeshje:  !

----------


## ismail_qemali

Renato per cfare ishte kjo hapje ankese ?? shikoji vet lart cke then dhe mos bej gam gam .Rritu se ngele femi ***** !!!!!!!!

----------


## oret_e_vona

Akoma me kto gjera e cuna  :buzeqeshje:  , sa ja beni qefin ktyre plerave qe kan Forumin dhe Serverin duke u uankuar e duke u zen me njeri tjetrrin .

----------


## RrebeL

Tutje ore!!

----------

